# Kid Charlemagne solo cover



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

My trusty Montrose Les Paul, neck pickup with volume rolled off, into an AXE FX II (Soldano crunch preset), backup track supplied by a friend. I was pleasantly surprised how the neck pickup (even with the volume rolled off) was clear. I really dig this Les Paul. This is one of my fave solos by the great Larry Carlton.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Fgibson-les-paul-montrose-cc


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

nicely done Alex. Picture of the Montrose please.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

You nailed it. A truly iconic guitar solo....I have it as my ringtone. And as mentioned pics of the Montrose when you get a chance.

Well done!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Excellent !!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice. Never really noticed the tap in the original. Will have to listen for it.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

A couple pics of the Montrose. based on a '58 RI, CC#28A - peek-a-boo top with subtle flame.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Alex said:


> A couple pics of the Montrose. based on a '58 RI, CC#28A - peek-a-boo top with subtle flame.


Totally speechless. That might be the most beautiful Lester I have ever seen.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

What a great solo to play! Well done Alex!!!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

well done. super stuff.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

One of my Favourites! And you did it justice. Well done!


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Not an easy one to play. I know, I_ started_ learning it. Great job!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Really nice job Alex!!

If anyone is wanting to learn how to play it check this guy out. He does a really nice job. Too advanced for my meager skills I think


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Really nice job Alex!!
> 
> If anyone is wanting to learn how to play it check this guy out. He does a really nice job. Too advanced for my meager skills I think


Thx for all the comments. The great thing about learning the KC solo is that it is subdivided in multiple short licks which you can learn one at a time and build/add them together as you progress through it. At the 30 second mark of the video above, that string skipping section took me a long time to get it up to tempo and I still struggle to pull it off cleanly.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Alex said:


> Thx for all the comments. The great thing about learning the KC solo is that it is subdivided in multiple short licks which you can learn one at a time and build/add them together as you progress through it. At the 30 second mark of the video above, that string skipping section took me a long time to get it up to tempo and I still struggle to pull it off cleanly.


Did you use the same video or something else? Please don't tell me you played it by ear


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Great job. One of my favourite solos.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Did you use the same video or something else? Please don't tell me you played it by ear


I typically use the Amazing Slow Downer that slows down the track while maintaining the pitch. For KC, I cheated on a few places and went to a website that has it tabbed out (I can get the website address if interested) and also got the chords over the solo section (although in the end, I used a backing track). I play it pretty close to the player in the video with just a couple differences.

I highly recommend the software - it makes life easier and imo, a better learning experience.


----------

